# Homebrew Fog Machine?



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

My cheap fog matchine "The Fog Machine" just broke down. The timer works and the fogger does trigger but it only spews a little stream and makes a droning sound (didn't sound like this before). 

So I really have two options: 1. Fix the current fogger with generic/correct replacement parts (I think it's the pump) 2. Build a new fogger out of parts off of the Internet so that I can easily take it apart and easily buy new parts if needed. 

I would be open to other suggestions of other options like if you know of a fogger of good value.

Let me know your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not attempt to run some white vinegar and distilled water through it(pour the fluid into something first) and see if you can clean it out. If it's doing the droning sound, it may just have a clogged line.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I picked up several from Craigslist with similar issues. A little distilled water, a little vinegar, 4 of the 5 work perfect...The 5th had a totally clogged line filter to the pump. Not it's 100% as well...IMO, it's worth the time to open them up and see


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Make sure you use distilled water and not tap. Tap water contains hard water elements that further clog the fogger nozzle. Hippofeet tested this recently in his fogger thread.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

If you decide to build your own fogger, I would be happy to help set it up to stay within a safe temperature range, and not overheat the fog fluid (propylene glycol/distilled water) and form formaldehyde or other bad shtuff.


----------

